

Google Acquisitions - rajeshvaya
http://itechtalks.blogspot.com/2011/09/google-acquisitions.html

======
wccrawford
From the top of the page: "It has become appallingly obvious that our
technology has exceeded our humanity. - Albert Einstein"

How exactly are acquisitions inhumane? Any time I've heard of someone getting
acquired by Google, they were happy about it.

~~~
enomar
That quote doesn't appear to be specific to this post. It's on every page of
the blog. For example:

<http://itechtalks.blogspot.com/search/label/amazon>

~~~
wccrawford
Ah, then it's a bad idea because it seems to be casting judgement on it. (And
probably many other pages.)

------
rbright
This list appears to be lifted directly from Wikipedia.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_acquisitions_by_Google>

~~~
MattLaroche
This is rajeshvaya's hobby: <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=rajeshvaya>.
Flag away on his submissions!

